# Raijintek Themis



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2013)

Raijintek's Themis CPU cooler is muscling in on the competition in the budget sector. Featuring three 8 mm heatpipes, fifty-four aluminum fins, and a single 120x25 mm fan, it has some nice specs for a traditional tower-style CPU cooler, but does it have what it takes to become the new budget king?

*Show full review*


----------



## Ed_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

this post is not shown under reviews 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=5

On HS, I was expecting less than evo or just equal , but thinking about it more .
This HS has 3 heatpipes but larger than the 4 evo's .

The way many HS are positioned on the CPU, the heatpipes run parallel with long way of core .
So on a 4 heat pipe the outer 2 are not right over core and have to rely on IHS .

Now with 3 heatpipes, one is center and the other two are over or at edge and I think this could be reason it gets better results .


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 16, 2013)

The Hyper finally has competition in the low cost space!


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> The Hyper finally has competition in the low cost space!



I would even say beaten! Slightly better, identical price.

Nice.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2013)

Its actually usually a bit cheaper at least here in the states the pricing has the Themis with an MSRP thats $3 cheaper than the 212 EVO when its on sale at $34.99 but right now Cooler Masters famed favorite has climbed in price to $39.99 at which point it just gets slaughtered if Raijintek can get the Themis stateside for $30-33


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Design reminds me of Xigmatek.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Sep 17, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Design reminds me of Xigmatek.



Well given that Raijintek is made up of a combined team from Xigmatek and CoolerMaster....


----------



## Nordic (Sep 17, 2013)

Where in the states is this? Not newegg, not amazon. It is on some random website google shopping brought up.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Well given that Raijintek is made up of a combined team from Xigmatek and CoolerMaster....



combined team? you mean one guy, Tony.


----------



## a_ump (Sep 17, 2013)

reminds me of the cheap AC cooler pro when it came out.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Sep 17, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> combined team? you mean one guy, Tony.



http://www.techpowerup.com/187570/raijintek-debuts-its-pc-cooling-lineup.html
"In IT market Raijintek is a brand new name created by the main part of Xigmatek and Cooler Master team, designed in Germany and made in Taiwan."


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2013)

Vulpesveritas said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/187570/raijintek-debuts-its-pc-cooling-lineup.html
> "In IT market Raijintek is a brand new name created by the main part of Xigmatek and Cooler Master team, designed in Germany and made in Taiwan."



Tony's a big and sneaky guy, he had positions at both companies. Sitting on two chairs as it were.


----------



## tony_raijintek (Sep 17, 2013)

Very interesting that guys that don't know me are judging me... this is suppose to be a review of a Heatsink and not about me.... Our company philosophy is to bring the end users a real competitive product with the best PRICE / PERFORMANCE. Any real constructive and objective critisicim is welcome... You can reach me by PM for further info or my direct email!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 17, 2013)

No worries mate. Do not take it too personal. The internet can be a weird place.  Looks like a decent cooler.


----------



## tony_raijintek (Sep 17, 2013)

No problem buddy! As said, you know where you can reach me if you have any requests or questions! Thx


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Sep 18, 2013)

tony_raijintek said:


> Very interesting that guys that don't know me are judging me... this is suppose to be a review of a Heatsink and not about me.... Our company philosophy is to bring the end users a real competitive product with the best PRICE / PERFORMANCE. Any real constructive and objective critisicim is welcome... You can reach me by PM for further info or my direct email!



Only criticism I have is that I can't buy it in the USA through a reputable distributor yet.


----------



## tony_raijintek (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry for the inconvenience... We are currently working on the distribution setup for the USA / CANADA and South America....


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2013)

tony_raijintek said:


> Very interesting that guys that don't know me are judging me... this is suppose to be a review of a Heatsink and not about me.... Our company philosophy is to bring the end users a real competitive product with the best PRICE / PERFORMANCE. Any real constructive and objective critisicim is welcome... You can reach me by PM for further info or my direct email!



No judging, just joking. Nice of you to come by.


----------



## tony_raijintek (Sep 18, 2013)

Anytime... as I said... I am open for anything.....


----------



## jumpman (Nov 10, 2014)

tony_raijintek said:


> Anytime... as I said... I am open for anything.....


Any news on when raijintek products will come to the US?


----------



## tony_raijintek (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, the goods are on the way to the USA and Canada... Should be on the shelves within the next 5 days or so... You can find those at NCIX.com


----------



## scanferr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi! First post here!
I've been looking to get a decent not-so-expensive cooler for my rig. I have a 4690k with stock cooler atm and I just want to change it, even if I plan doing some slight overclocking and this cooler really fits my needs due to my case being the Corsair Spec-02 so I have limited space considering the heatsink height. Should I go for this one or the slightly more expensive Thermalright True Spirit *120M*?

Btw, nice to see a Raijintek employee posting here


----------



## tony_raijintek (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, 

what max height do you have in your Chassis?


BR

Tony


----------



## scanferr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Tony,

Max height in my chassis is 157mm according to Corsair. I've seen people using a CM Hyper 212 Evo (159mm height) in my chassis, so maybe something like that fits too. But I really fancied this Raijintek


----------



## tony_raijintek (Jan 19, 2015)

It will be quiet tight, but it should fit actually... the cooler itself is of 150mm height... just check the height of the CPU including the socket...


----------



## scanferr (Jan 27, 2015)

tony_raijintek said:


> It will be quiet tight, but it should fit actually... the cooler itself is of 150mm height... just check the height of the CPU including the socket...



Yeah, I think it indeed does fit. I may end up going for the Themis. Is Raijintek planning any new heatsink around this height?


----------



## tony_raijintek (Jan 27, 2015)

thx a lot... any other info needed, just let us know... currently not really, we have just launched the Triton all in one....

BR

Tony


----------

